# Kwun Jong:  The "pole dummy"



## KPM (Aug 13, 2014)

In case some haven't seen this yet:

This is the &#8220;pole dummy&#8221; from Tang Yik Weng Chun.  It is a large frame that holds 7 poles that the practitioner trains against.  At one point there was only maybe only 1 or 2 of these in existence.  You&#8217;ll see below that Sergio says there are 3 and Derek says there are 5 and I found video of someone with at least 1 more.  So as people see this on youtube there will likely be more of them showing up in schools and backyards.  

Why is it not more well known, like Wing Chun&#8217;s Wooden Dummy you might ask?  Well, according to Sifu Sergio&#8217;s research, Yip Man did quite a bit of cross-training with friends at the Dai Dak Lan when he lived in Hong Kong.  From what I understand, the Dai Dak Lan was a warehouse in the fish market area.  In China the wooden dummy or Mook Yan Jong was sunk into the ground like a post.  In Hong Kong at the Dai Dak Lan is where it is believed that the first wall-mounted dummy was invented.  Yip Man saw this, took some measurements, and had Koo Sang make one for him.  Yip Man trained with Tang Yik at the Dai Dak Lan and is said to have refined the pole that he already knew and learned a bit more from Tang Yik.   But Yip Man never saw the Kwun Jong because Tang Yik kept it on the roof of his apartment building rather than at the Dai Dak Lan.  Who knows?  If Yip Man had seen and trained on Tang Yik&#8217;s Kwun Jong, it would probably be a regular part of Wing Chun today!

Here Sifu Sergio gives us an introduction and background to the Kwun Jong:

Sifu Sergio presents the Wing Chun Pole Dummy ( The lost dummy of the Wing Chun System ) - YouTube

Derek Rozanski (VingDragon) started out with Andreas Hoffman and became rather disillusioned with what Hoffman was saying and doing.  So he sought out some of the original Weng Chun people and has studied Michael Tang (Tang Yik&#8217;s descendent) as well as others.  Derek built the first Kwun Jong in the US.  Here he is talking about it and demo&#8217;ing:

Kwun Jong 1:





Kwun Jong 2:
Kwun Jong - Weng Chun Long Pole Dummy - part 2 (Dances with the 7 Vipers) - YouTube

Michael Tang demo&#8217;ing on the Kwun Jong:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCK06...FTvbWv-y6_Jy7A

Finally, someone in the states that has made one for themself just based on photos:
Kwun Jong - YouTube

Derek has also built a smaller 3 pole version based on the original:
Weng Chun - 3 Vipers from the West - YouTube

I&#8217;d be remiss if I did not re-post the footage of Tang Yik himself doing the pole.  I know many have seen it already, but it&#8217;s worth repeating just because the man was so impressive with the pole!  

GM Tang Yik - The True King of Weng Chun Long Pole ?? ???? - YouTube


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks for putting that up KPM.
I had never heard of this before , very interesting.


----------



## futsaowingchun (Aug 13, 2014)

I have done some training with Ving Dragon and he is a  friend of mine. His pole and weng chun is very good.


----------



## geezer (Aug 13, 2014)

KPM said:


> This is the &#8220;pole dummy&#8221; ...Why is it not more well known?  ....If Yip Man had seen and trained on Tang Yik&#8217;s Kwun Jong, it would probably be a regular part of Wing Chun today!



I suspect there is a much simpler reason why this apparatus is not more widely known, namely that the long pole is not widely practiced anymore, and certainly not enough for most kwoons to justify building and installing such a cumbersome piece of equipment.

BTW I'm not knocking the idea of this pole dummy at all, just making an observation. Personally, I need to build a tripodal dummy, and a couple of tire stacks ...but it's hard enough just to find space for my mook yang jong. My wife already tried to put it out for the "Goodwill" truck to pick up once! My freakin' Koo Sang teak wood dummy. I tell yah, I get less respect than Rodney Dangerfield!!!


----------



## KPM (Aug 13, 2014)

geezer said:


> I suspect there is a much simpler reason why this apparatus is not more widely known, namely that the long pole is not widely practiced anymore, and certainly not enough for most kwoons to justify building and installing such a cumbersome piece of equipment.



Good point!  I know I don't have room for one of these.  Maybe someday!


----------



## Kwan Sau (Aug 13, 2014)

geezer said:


> Personally, I need to build a tripodal dummy, and a couple of tire stacks ...but it's hard enough just to find space for my mook yang jong.



Geezer, did you learn tripodal from LT? Also, what's the "couple of tire stacks" used for in your training regimen? Thx in advance!!!


----------



## geezer (Aug 13, 2014)

Kwan Sau said:


> Geezer, did you learn tripodal from LT? Also, what's the "couple of tire stacks" used for in your training regimen? Thx in advance!!!



I saw LT demonstrate tripodal dummy training movements many years back, but to my understanding there isn't a specific form or set, just linked patterns of kicks and steps. 

Tire stacks are for training escrima. They're cheap and durable. Unfortunately, they are also big and ugly,  ...at least according to my wife.


----------



## Eric_H (Aug 13, 2014)

geezer said:


> they are also big and ugly,  ...at least according to my wife.



There's a joke in there somewhere


----------



## geezer (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't know how rare these things are anymore. I was surfing WC on youtube and came across this clip. What this sifu is demonstrating has nothing to do with the pole, but look in the background over on the right, next to the big poster behind the guy in black. Maybe it's there because these guys are apparently associated with Sifu Sergio.


----------



## mook jong man (Aug 18, 2014)

geezer said:


> I don't know how rare these things are anymore. I was surfing WC on youtube and came across this clip. What this sifu is demonstrating has nothing to do with the pole, but look in the background over on the right, next to the big poster behind the guy in black. Maybe it's there because these guys are apparently associated with Sifu Sergio.



Good God that is a massive poster , you could wallpaper your kids bedroom with that.

Just as an aside , the gentleman doing the demo looks to be Turkish.
Is it just me or is there a hell of a lot of Turks doing Wing Chun?


----------



## KPM (Aug 18, 2014)

geezer said:


> I don't know how rare these things are anymore. I was surfing WC on youtube and came across this clip. What this sifu is demonstrating has nothing to do with the pole, but look in the background over on the right, next to the big poster behind the guy in black. Maybe it's there because these guys are apparently associated with Sifu Sergio.




Yeah, you're right.   My guess is that over the last few years since those videos were shot that I referenced, the idea has caught on to some extent....particularly within Sergio's organization since he was the one promoting it.


----------

